#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Como os virus se reproduzem

## Gnuser

Foi descoberto a verdadeira forma como os virus se reproduzem e infectam a rede. Confira:

http://www.arius.com.br/imagens/outras/image001110.gif

http://www.arius.com.br/imagens/outras/image002220.gif

http://www.arius.com.br/imagens/outras/image003330.gif

http://www.arius.com.br/imagens/outras/image004440.gif

----------


## Eye

Hahahahahahaha!!! :lol:

----------

